# Newwww :]



## Awex (Oct 15, 2008)

Hellooo I just moved to Massachusetts from Texas.
Im not trained in make up in anyway, but im bombarded with friends always begging me to do their make up for prom/Halloween/dates/clubs, etc. and im always looking for new things to try out. :]

I love the tutorials I have seen so far, and I hope to be able to post one of my own soon.

Im broke as hell, so I can't afford all the fancy MAC stuff, so hopefully I might be able to call out to more of the kiddos like me who are in love with CVS still. Ahah. 
SO just trying to say hey and that I am new, thanks for reading. <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome - you will love it here.  Inspiration galore and the people here are lovely!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

Hellewww!!! Welcome


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)




----------

